# Reusing my Oberon Kindle DX cover?



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I sold my Kindle DX, but still have an Oberon cover. It is the beautiful Dragonfly Pond in Sky Blue. I was wondering if there might be another use for it because I would hate for it to go to waste. Does anyone know if an iPad 3 fit into the cover? I currently don't have my cover with me right now to try it out. Otherwise, I guess I might have to sell it, but it's so gorgeous I wanted to keep it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Burque (May 29, 2009)

I am wondering the same thing. If anyone has ideas about repurposing the DX Oberon cover, please post!


----------

